# Assos Bekleidung



## Micki (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hier mal eine kleine Umfrage bezüglich der astronomisch teueren Bekleidung von Assos.

Das Thema interessiert mich, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mal richtig viel Geld für eine Radhose auszugeben und wissen möchte, ob sich die Investition lohnt.

Bitte nur mit abstimmen, wenn Du eine Assos-Hose hast oder hattest.

Vielen Dank fürs Mitmachen.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## tboy0709 (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich kann Dir sagen das sich das Geld auf jeden Fall lohnt isch habe noch keine Bessere Radhose getragen als die Von Assos Spezielle die Fl 13, aber auch die Anderen Sachen sind einfach ihr Geld wert die passen wie maßgeschneidert fühlen sich sau gut an sind sowas von bequeme. Die Klamotten schlagen beim Fahren keine Falten es entstehen keine unangenehmen scheuerstellen und die Polster sind einfach ein Traum  

P.S. mein Bikeklamottenschrankt besteht aus einer Fl 13, einer Fl Mille, dazu kommt bald noch eine Fl 13 (schon bestellt), zwei Uni Trikos, zwei ärmellose Trikos Superlight, eine Lange Hose Airblock LL, eine Winterjacke Airblock und mehrere Paar Socken (selbst die sind einfach nur klasse).

Man könnte jetzt meinen ich überteibe ein wenig aber ich kaufe keine anderen Radsachen mehr auch wenn Assos leider sehr teuer ist, habe schon Pearl Izumi und Gonso und ein paar diverse Andere Marken gehabt aber keine war so gut wie Assos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (19. Februar 2004)

Ah, ein wahrer Assos Fan und ein reicher noch dazu!

Nur weiter so, mich interessieren auch die Begründungen wie Ihr abgestimmt habt.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## carmin (20. Februar 2004)

Meine erste Hose war eine Gonso -- bei der dachte ich schon, sie sei gut, aber seit meinen Erfahrungen mit Assos hängt die eigentlich nur noch im Schrank (will sie jemand? )

Neben der angesprochenen unerreichten Qualität des Einsatzes sei noch hervorgehoben:

 super Bündchen: breit und "angebaut": rutschen nicht, schnüren aber auch nicht ein
 breite, vergleichsweise knappe Träger sowie ein hoher Netzrücken, der sie zusammenhält: bester Sitz und damit auch kein Scheuern im "gebeugten" Zustand.
 Flachnähte etc.: logisch
Zum Preis: nein, ich schwimm wirklich nicht in Geld. Aber für andere Hosen (nicht-ALDI) legt man auch gut und gerne 80-120 Euro hin, und wenn man mal auf einer Mehrtagestour am vierten Tag nicht mehr sitzen konnte, empfindet man die ca. 70 Euro Mehrkosten für Schmerzfreiheit bestens angelegt! Zumal es ja nicht gleich die FI.13 sein muss, die Mille und Uno sind doch bestimmt auch okay. Und miss es auch mal an den anderen Investitionen für Bike und drumrum...

Schade nur, dass sie soo schwer zu bekommen sind. In ganz Ulm hab ich keinen Laden gefunden, die nächsten Quellen sind Augsburg, Metzingen oder Stuttgart.

Ach ja, die Socken find ich jetzt nicht so gut, zumindest fürs Laufen (AlpenX) sind sie definitiv zu dünn. Da hätt ich mit etwas Nachdenken aber auch vorher draufkommen können.


----------



## evilrogi (20. Februar 2004)

Habe mir eine Assos-Hose zugelegt wegen der euphorischen Stimmen einiger Vielfahrer (und weils Heimat ist). Die Hose ist wirklich perfekt verarbeitet. Habe sie erst seit Weihnachten und deshalb kann ich über den Komfort bei Langstreckenfahrten (wo ich bei diesem Preisdifferenz zu anderen Hosen auch einen entsprechenden Unterschied festzustellen hoffe) noch nichts sagen. 
Vom Schnitt her stört mich ein wenig, dass die Hose vorn sehr tief runtergeschnitten ist (vielleicht rutscht mir dann mal in einer ruppigen Abfahrt das Gemächt raus, aber was solls   )!
Habe letztes Jahr das erste Mal seit langem wieder etwas teurere Hosen gekauft, die Campagnolo (ca. 100 Euro) ist auch spitze, die Gore (ist auch billiger) hat ziemlich kurze Beine. Im Vergleich zu halb so teueren Hosen ist da schon ein erheblicher Unterschied zu spüren. Ob die Assos dann wirklich noch dem Preis entsprechend sooo viel besser ist, wage ich ein wenig zu bezweifeln.
Und nicht vergessen, Radhosen halten üblicherweise wirklich sehr lange, da kann sich eine Investition durchaus bezahlt machen. 

Grüz


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (20. Februar 2004)

ich versteh eure aufregung nicht. 

kommt alle nach kreuzberg!
assos und natürlich auch assos-hosen gibt's hier wie strand am meer. 
verwaschene schwarze jeans zum beispiel in machen second hand läden schon ab 4 euro. muss man nur noch zerreißen ...


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Februar 2004)

Wer schon Assos Klamotten trägt und seine Größe weiß kann getrost bei Roseversand bestellen, das dauert zwar 4-6 Wochen bis die liefern aber nur deswegen weil die das dann direkt im Assos Werk bestellen. Die Klamotten werden sozusagen fast für die gefertigt bei bestellung   und der Preis ist auch normal billig findet man Assos Kleidung leider nirgens.


----------



## Micki (23. Februar 2004)

Und sonst? Keine Wortmeldungen mehr?

Gruß
Micki


----------



## carmin (23. Februar 2004)

Yoh, ganz besonders würde auch mich ein Bericht eines enttäuschten Assos-Kunden interessieren.

Mein obiger Beitrag war etwas zu spontan, möchte fairerweise noch einige Punkte anfügen:
 Bei der erwähnten schmerzhaften Mehrtagestour war ich ohne Hose mit Einsatz unterwegs, kann also gut sein, dass andere Fabrikate auch geholfen hätten.
 Einen miesen Sattel kann wahrscheinlich auch eine super Hose nicht kompensieren.
 Bei anderen Teilen (Trikot, Socken, Mütze etc) würde ich jetzt nicht zu Assos greifen, da sind die Anforderungen ja auch wesentlich geringer.


----------



## koelner (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor drei Jahren zähneknirschend eine Airblock LL in Gold aufgewogen (  ), bereue aber nix! Die Hose sitzt super, auch nach einer bedauerlichen Gewichtsveränderung noch, hält super warm, obwohl sie dünn ist und der Einsatz ist auch sein Geld wert. Ich habe, was Winterhosen angeht, keinen direkten Vergleich, aber die Probleme, die Kumpels teilweise mit Winterhosen haben, kenne ich nicht. Im Sommer trage ich Gore  und der Einsatz der Assos ist klar besser.   

Bei Trikots finde ich den Schnitt problematisch. Anscheinend glauben die Schweizer, Radfahrer seien alle mit Jockey-Figuren bestraft. In schlanken Zeiten passt es am Bauch, aber ich kann nicht atmen und die Arme haben nach 30-40 sec Durchblutungsstörungen.   

Die Sommerhandschuhe, die ich habe, sind allerdings wieder ein Gedicht.    Alle vorstellbaren ergonomischen Griffe hatte ich ausprobiert, damit mir die Finger nicht einschlafen - vergebens. Kein Problem mehr mit diesen Handschuhen. Und der Preis war auch nicht viel höher, als bei Roeckl und Co.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (24. Februar 2004)

Hi,

anscheinend bin ich hier ein Sonderfall. Ich habe mir vor 1,5 Jahren die Evo gekauft (VorgÃ¤ngermodel von der Mille, glaube ich)
Positiv: Sitz gut und ist bequem.
Das scheint mir aber jedenfalls der einzige Vorteil zu sein.
Das so hochgelobte Sitzpolster ist zwar bequem, zÃ¶gert meine Popobeschwerden bei einer mehrtÃ¤gigen Tour aber nur um einen Tag hinaus.
Wenn man die Hose nach einem Tourentag wÃ¤scht, braucht es schon trockenes und warmes Raumklima, damit das Polster bis zum nÃ¤chsten Morgen trocken ist. Meistens muÃte ich mit dem FÃ¶n nachhelfen, was bei einer HÃ¼ttenÃ¼bernachtung wohl schwierig werden wird.
Auch an einer der vorderen NÃ¤hte (im oberen Oberschenkelbereich) habe ich mir nach dem 4.Tag so allmÃ¤hlich die Haut aufgerubbelt.
Soviel dazu.
Dazu kam noch, daÃ ich mir das teure StÃ¼ck wÃ¤hrend einer Tour am Lago an einem Nagel eingerissen habe. Ich habe mich schwarz geÃ¤rgert. Ok, nachdem ich sie selbst wieder genÃ¤ht hatte (war nur ein kleiner RiÃ), sah man es kaum, wenn man nicht genau wuÃte, wo man hingucken muÃ.
Fazit: Ich fahre mit einer Hose fÃ¼r 70â¬ von Gore und Co genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser. 

          GruÃ

              Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (24. Februar 2004)

@ Kleinblattagent Du mußt aber bedenken das die Evo noch die alten aber wohl trotzdem guten Polster hat. Vom Hersteller wird auch empfohlen diese mit der Chamois Creme ein zu reiben, was übrigens ein großteil der anderen Hersteller auch empfiehlt natürlich mit Ihren Cremes.

Die neuen Polster sind aber sicher um ein vielfaches besser. Zu dem aufrubbeln kann ich Dir jetzt nichts sagen weil ich die Evo noch nicht in Natura gesehen habe bzw getragen. Aber die Mille oder Fl 13 ist von den Nähten her einfach ein Traum. Und nun ja zum trocken da werden Assos Hosen wohl genauso sein wie alle anderen oder meinst Du die Polster von anderen herstellern trockenen in kaltem Klima besser. Nass ist Nass und bisses Trocken ist brauchts eben ne weile und ob die Idee mit dem Fön so gut ist wag ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln weil man die Hosen ja auch nicht in den Trockner stecken soll und das ist ja so zielmlich der gleiche Effekt.


----------



## Micki (24. Februar 2004)

Ah, so ist gut! Das gefällt mir! Langsam kommt hier ein bisschen Fahrt in die Diskussion. Nur weiter so! Ich will auch die negativen Statements sehen!

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Kleinblattagent (24. Februar 2004)

@tboy0709

Ich weiß, daß es die älteren Polster sind und ich schmiere sie auch immer fleißig mit der Chamois Creme ein. Trotzdem, mein Hintern schmerzt nur ein Tag später als normal.
Im Punkt Trocknung ist das Polster einfach schlecht. Wenn ich meine Gore Hose bei Raumtemperatur abends zusammen mit der Evo aufhänge, dann ist die Gore am nächsten Morgen komplett trocken, die Assos auch, bis auf das Polster, das ist noch naß, nicht feucht, naß!
Mir ist schon klar, daß die Idee mit dem Fön nicht die beste ist. Ich wende ihn auch nur sehr behutsam an. Meist bastele ich mir irgendeine Konstruktion, wo ich Ihn aus einiger Entfernung länger laufen lassen kann. Aber was willst Du denn machen, wenn du am nächsten Morgen auf die Hose angewiesen bist? Irgendwann mußt du sie ja während einer Mehrtagestour mal waschen. Und morgends in eine nasse Hose steigen? Neeee! 
Zumindest fahre ich nun immer mit Ersatzhose.
Aber vielleicht gibt es doch einen Innovationssprung zur Mille oder zur FI 13. Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. 

                Gruß

                    Michael


----------



## rohstrugel (24. Februar 2004)

An meinen Ass lass ich nur os


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Februar 2004)

@Kleinblattagent  ja das Stimmt natürlich das es nicht sehr angenehm ist in ne nasse Hose zu steigen und das mit dem Polster kann ich so ja nicht beurteilen weil ich sie noch nicht getragen hab. Aber dadurch das die neuen Hosen ja keine herkömmlichen Polster mehr haben sonder mit dem ElasticInterface denk ich mal das die viel schneller trockenen als die älteren Modelle, ich häng sie immer im Bad auf und da sind sie nach ca 5 std vollkommen trocken wobei es im Bad aber auch bischen wärmer ist. Dürfte dann also bei normaler Hütentemperatur die Nacht über trocken sein. 

Die Polster sind auch recht dick im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen Hosen wobei aber niemals ein Windelgefühl aufkommt.


----------



## carmin (25. Februar 2004)

Hm, also meine Assos trocknet durchaus über Nacht, auch bei 10-15 Grad. Vielleicht liegt die langsame Tocknung bei Kleinblattagent ja grade an der dicken Cremeschicht? Nur so eine Vermutung...

Neulich hab ich in einer Anzeige zufällig gesehen, dass Mille, Uno und 13 ja nicht nur unterschiedliches Design haben bzw unterschiedlich gut verarbeitet sind, sondern auch für verschiedene Einsatzgebiete gedacht sind (Mille für Langstrecke, Uno für Race -- oder umgekehrt...?). Was mag es da noch für technische Unterschiede geben?  

@micki: Klar, vielleicht willst Du die Diskussion nicht in irgend eine Richtung beeinflussen, aber welche Gedanken hast Du Dir denn bisher gemacht, welche Erfahrungen mit welchen Hosen, und welche Alternativen ziehst Du in Betracht?

Die Umfrage ist ja schon spannend... 4:4 ... 8:8 ... 11:10 
Also noch mal die Bitte an die (gerade 10) Enttäuschten: Äußert Euch doch mal. Wir sind doch auch nur Suchende und Irrende (*nicht* Irre ... naja, vielleicht doch ein bisschen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (25. Februar 2004)

Hi,


			
				Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Im Punkt Trocknung ist das Polster einfach schlecht. Wenn ich meine Gore Hose bei Raumtemperatur abends zusammen mit der Evo aufhänge, dann ist die Gore am nächsten Morgen komplett trocken, die Assos auch, bis auf das Polster, das ist noch naß, nicht feucht, naß! ...


hab leider keine Assos Hose, aber zum Thema Gonso kann ich nur sagen, dass deren Polster der letzte Mist sind   .
Es stimmt zwar dass die superschnell trocknen, das wars aber auch schon; nach ein paar Wochen Benutzung ist das Polster dann total platt und man kann sie in die Tonne kloppen.
Ich fahre jetzt Hosen von Nalini -> Fazit: erste Sahne.
Leider dauert es bei deren Polster auch lange bis es trocken wird. In einer Nacht kaum zu schaffen. Deshalb habe ich jetzt auch immer ne Wechselhose dabei. Und im Vergleich zu Assos sind sie, vor allem wenn in Italien gekauft, doch wesentlich billiger.   

So, ich hoffe dass das jetzt jemanden Interessiert 
Gruss


----------



## Spessart-Biker (25. Februar 2004)

da ich meine "noch" winterjacke von gore die hervorragend war - naja - der letzte sturz hat die innere membran an diversen stellen zerfetzt und ist somit nicht mehr richtig winddicht, hab ich gestern mal 3 läden abgeklappert - u.a. war ich bei bruegelmann. die haben zwar absolut nichts mehr vernünftiges auf lager - aber da hab ich mir mal die assos im detail angeschaut - leider haben die alles nur in größe s und m da. mein gott sind die schweizer winzlinge und dürrapel. auf jeden fall hat es mir die assos airblock angetan - suche jetzt noch einen händler wo ich sie bestellen kann.


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Februar 2004)

@ Spessartbiker schau mal hier dort sind die ganzen Händler gelistet die Assos führen http://www.uscompetition.de/deutsch/dealer.htm Vielleicht ist einer in Deiner Nähe dabei. Ich kann Roseversand nur empfehlen in Sachen Assos dauert zwar wie geschreiben 4-6 wochen aber man bekommt alles. Wenn de Deine Größe weißt kein Problem. Ich kann z.b. durchgängig M nehmen und das passt alles wie angegossen, nicht so wie bei anderen Herstellern Jacke L Hose M Triko S


----------



## koelner (25. Februar 2004)

@ kleinblattagent und tboy0709
Ich habe in meiner Airblock-buxe auch so ein lederartiges Polster, das schwer trocknet. Ich trage die Creme auf, wenn ich sie nach dem Waschen erstmals wieder anziehe, bzw. wenn die Hose trocken in den Schrank kommt. Ersteres ist für 2-3 Minuten _*sehr*_ ekelhaft   , insbesondere wenn das Polster noch etwas feucht ist, aber dann gibts keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Micki (25. Februar 2004)

Assos hat die Preise übrigens für 2004 erhöht. Die FI 13 kostet jetzt stolze 185,00 !

Wieso bieten die eigentlich alle nur zum Listenpreis an?

Gruß
Micki


----------



## koelner (25. Februar 2004)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso bieten die eigentlich alle nur zum Listenpreis an?
> 
> Gruß
> Micki



Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein spaßig/erschreckendes Erlebnis im Rädchenzubehörladen meines Vertrauens, Radsport Schneider in Köln (   , by the way).
Als ich Assos-Handschuhe wünschte, die ich drei Wochen vorher dort gesehen hatte, sah der sonst sehr entspannte Herr Schneider plötzlich etwa so aus:    Mit einem Spuckeregen erklärte er, mit diesen weltfremden Wegelagerern würde er nix mehr machen, was die wohl glauben würden, wo er noch ´ne Händlermarge unterbringen solle, Einkaufspreis = Verkaufspreis, oder was !!??!!   
Irgendwo zwischen diesen Worten vermute ich die Antwort auf Deine Frage...


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2004)

Habe auch eine kurze und eine lange Assos-Hose. 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das reine Luxus-Produkte. Sie sind zwar gut, doch überragend?? Ich weiss nicht. 

Habe mittlerweile vermutlich etwa 5 oder 6 kurze Radhosen und wenn alle frisch gewaschen im Schrank liegen, greife ich nicht zuerst zur Assos (sondern zur guten alten Descente). Die zuvor gerühmten Flachnähte haben mittlerweile fast alle Produkte und gemäss meiner persönlichen Erfahrung sind diese Nähte doch recht defektanfällig. Der verarbeitete (Kunst-)Stoff ist derart elastisch, da kommen die Nähte einfach an den Anschlag. Musste bei meiner Winterhose schon an zwei Stellen angerissene Nähte flicken.

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich keine grossen Sitzprobleme habe, doch den effektiven Mehrwert einer Assos-Hose habe ich noch nicht wirklich erlebt.

Grund meines Assos-Kaufs war: Heimatschutz (lieber ein paar teure CH-Arbeitsplätze unterstützen als Kinderarbeit in Fernost). D.h. solange ich es mir wirklich leisten kann, kaufe ich diese Produkte. Wer aber knapp bei Kasse ist, kann um Welten günstigere Produkte kaufen, die ihren Zweck ebenso erfüllen.


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Februar 2004)

Naja so wie aus der Firmenbeschreibung raus zu lesen war ist Assos wohl ein eher Familieäres Unternehemen die wohl noch für Qualität statt Quantität stehen. Ihre Sachen sind "Handgefertigt" (was auch immer das heißen soll glaub wohl kaum das dort lauter Näherinnen sitzten mit Garn und Nadel in der Hand  ) und es werden nur kleine Stückzahlen gefertigt. Ich denke daraus resultiert der hohe Preis und die Geringe Preisspanne der Händler.

Wohl auch daran zu sehen das kaum irgendein Händler große Stückzahlen parat hat und immer erst bestellen muß.


----------



## Diva (25. Februar 2004)

Nachdem ich bei meinem Lieblingshobby auch kleidungsmäßig keine Kosten scheue, habe ich mir auf den letzten zwei Bike-Messen in Friedrichshafen sämtliche Polster angesehen. Ich (weiblich) finde das Polster für Frauen von Assos nicht so gut, weil es in der Mitte einknickt (aua). Und das bei dem Preis. Absolut begeistert bin ich von der Pearl Izumi Micro Sensor. Festes Polster, Flachnähte, trocknet schnell, pflegeleicht. Kostet Liste: 100 EUR (ohne Träger). 

Auch die Männerhosen habe ich verglichen und mich hat auch da Pearl Izumi mehr überzeugt: Material, Schnitt, trocknet schneller, Preis: 120 EUR mit Träger (im Laden am Brenner gibt es sie auch für EUR 95). Und "Mann" ist auch begeistert von der Passform und Polster und gar nicht vergleichbar mit seiner alten Assos (ca. BJ 1998 für 300 DM).

Für mich kommt in Sachen Radhosen nur noch Pearl Izumi in Frage.
Generell finden wir aber das Design von Assos super und haben auch Trickots und eine Winterhose (ohne Einsatz). Kostet zwar alles ein Vermögen, aber es rentiert sich. Die Größen fallen wirklich extrem klein aus, einen übergewichtigen Radfahrer mit Assos-Klamotten wird man kaum finden, gehört vielleicht mit zur Strategie. Die Trickots könnten ein bisschen länger sein (oder ich etwas beweglicher?), es macht Mühe, die Rückentaschen zu be- und entladen.

Lass uns wissen, für was Du Dich entschieden hast und wie Du zufrieden bist!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2004)

... sitzen da haufenweise Näherinnen (an Nähmaschinen). Zusammen-zaubern können die ihre Bekleidungsstücke ja auch nicht. Es sind die Schweizer Lohn- und Nebenkosten, die einen Grossteil des Endpreises ausmachen. Die einzige Überlebenschance ist also die erzielte QUALITÄT.

Übrigens: Auch Kinder in Fernost nähen (von Hand mit Nähmaschine) mit vergleichbarer Infrastruktur. Einfach 100x billiger.

Was die Stückzahlen anbelangt, glaube ich sehr wohl, dass Assos Zahlen erreicht, die eine Best-Shore-Strategie erlauben würde. Doch das Credo (Firmenphilosophie und -ethik) ist halt anders. Bei Assos stehen kurze Prozesswege und (Qualitäts-)Kontrolle durch Eigenleistung im Vordergrund, was meiner Ansicht nach auch richtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raiher (25. Februar 2004)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten, wie die Assos-Hosen ausfallen? Sollen eher klein ausfallen.... Habe normalerweise XL - was brauch´ ich dann wohl bei Assos - wahrscheinlich XXL. Frage deshalb, weil ich eine bestellen wollte.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Kleinblattagent (26. Februar 2004)

@raiher

Als ich mir meine Evo gekauft habe (bin auch der XL-Typ) paßte mir XL so eben. Ich habe dann das Größte genommen was es gab (entspricht, glaube ich, XXXL). Ich habe erst überhaupt keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Saß irgendwie genauso wie die in XL. Nach einigen Trageeinheiten war es dann aber OK. Der Unterscheid zwischen den einzelnen Größen ist schwindend klein. Und wie schon erwähnt, eher was für kleine und Leute und Hungerknochen. Einen zwei Zentner Mann kann man die Hosen nicht wirklich ans Herz legen. 

            Gruß

                Michael


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (28. Februar 2004)

hi carmin

Assos Bekleidung gibts bei andis Sportbikes in der Wengengasse.


----------



## Bommel (28. Februar 2004)

Hab mir ´ne Mille vor gut einem Jahr gegönnt, weil ich immer mit Sitzproblemen zu kämpfen hatte. Also ich mit bestens zufrieden,
das beste was ich bis jetzt hatte. Die Preise sind aber wirklich gesalzen


----------



## carmin (2. März 2004)

Kuschelbaer8 schrieb:
			
		

> Assos Bekleidung gibts bei andis Sportbikes in der Wengengasse.


woa, danke für den Tip... Hatte damals nämlich sogar beim Distributeur gefragt und der wusste nix von Ulm. Werds zwar nicht mehr lange nutzen können, gibt aber sicher noch andere Ulmer hier.


----------



## baloo (2. März 2004)

Hab zwei Assos einmal die Uno und eine FI13.
Obwohl die FI13 als *die* Hose angeboten wird und ca. 70 teurer ist als die Uno kann ich keine grossen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Hosen feststellen!
Also wenn Assos Hosen, dann reicht auch eine Uno!

Baloo


----------



## Micki (19. März 2004)

Ich hab's getan! Gestern habe ich mir für den stolzen Preis von 185,00  eine FI13s2 gekauft. Leider waren in meiner Größe keine Vorjahresmodelle für 169,00  mehr vorrätig. Konnte zwischen den Modellen keinen Unterschied erkennen.

Also muss schon sagen: Tolles Polster, super saubere Verarbeitung, tolle Optik, sitzt in XL wie angegossen (sonst habe ich M oder L). Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt wie sie sich fährt. Für den Preis habe ich jetzt extrem hohe Erwartungen, hoffentlich werden die jetzt nicht enttäuscht. Ich traue mich fast nicht die Hose draußen anzuziehen. Würde ich lieber in eine Vitrine legen.

Die Gore F1 hat übrigens exakt das gleiche Polster wie die Mille von Assos.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Hart´l (15. April 2004)

Nur so als Tip (wenn ich auch etwas spät dazustose...).
Bei Zweirad Stadler gibt es die FI Mille zur Zeit im Angebot für 99EUR.
Ich hab meine jetzt...!
Also, schmerzfreie Trails.

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## toddy (29. Juni 2004)

bin jetzt schon mehrere ca 4-5 stunden touren mit meiner gore f1 gefahren, das ist eine coproduktion zwischen gore und assos, also von gore gefertigt und mit dem orginal assospolster.

ich kann nur sagen: einfach super!!!

toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus46 (29. Juni 2004)

auch ich habe mir die zu dieser Saison die FL13 geleistet, und das als Schwabe !!!   

Nun, ich bin bisher absolut zufrieden, keinerlei Druckstellen, keine Falten, viel Bewegungsfreiheit, sitzt wie angegossen. Allerdings sollte man sich der "Gemächtbehaarung"   entledigen, dann zupft nichts mehr.
Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist schlecht, aber ich habe inzwischen eine Protective, eine Fox und Andere im Schrank hängen, die zusammen weit mehr als den Preis gekostet haben.


----------



## thomasx (2. Juli 2004)

die FI Uno wird gerade bei Ebay für 83 Euronen angeboten. Laut Beschreibung Modell 2004, neu OVP. 20 Stück waren im Angebot.


----------



## Giant Fan (2. Juli 2004)

Hi
Ich habe auch seit diesem Jahr meine erste Assos Hose Modell Fi Mille der Preis lag bei 123 für mich die beste Hose die ich bis jetzt getragen habe!! Besonders das Sitzpolster ist sehr angenehm.

Gruß
Giant Fan


----------



## oliverjung (2. Juli 2004)

NEINN, das bin ich ich .....  . Schon mal was von Trigema gehört???? Ich auch nicht    .... BIS vor ein oder zwei  Monate. Machen aber neuerdings auch Bike Klamotten, sogar noch "Made in Germany".

Habe das obige Teil für 72 EUR gekauft .... Gonso kannst du dagegen in der Pfeife rauchen. Sitzt super, Nähte sind klasse, Beinabschluss nicht "abschnürend" , Polster ruckzuck trocken, nur der Schriftzug scheint mir nicht so lange zu halten (na da drück ich mal ein Auge zu ...  )... für den Preis ein super Angebot. Für eine Assos bin ich doch noch zu geizig ...  
ABER das "antibakteriell behandelte Sitzpolster" kommt auch aus der Schweiz (schon mal ein Anfang ...  )

MFG Oliver


----------



## oliverjung (2. Juli 2004)

Besonders gefällt mir die neue Damen Bike Mode, Radler Hosen für die Frau von Heute ..... wie wir Männer es gerne hätten   








Schönes Wochenende allen!!!

MFG Oliver


----------



## sulibats (17. Juli 2004)

Wie sieht es denn bei der T FI. Mille mit dem Stoff aus, hält der ggf. auch mal einen leichten Sturz aus? Ich denke schon dass sich so eine Investition bezahlt macht, aber nicht wenn es eine 140 Hose bei dem kleinsten Sturz komplett zerlegt.

Kann ggf. auch jemand was zu der trägerlosen H FI. Mille sagen?

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (18. Juli 2004)

thomasx schrieb:
			
		

> die FI Uno wird gerade bei Ebay für 83 Euronen angeboten. Laut Beschreibung Modell 2004, neu OVP. 20 Stück waren im Angebot.


 da habe ich auch zugeschlagen und bin nicht enttäuscht worden.

Super Hose mit einem wunderbaren Sitzpolster, sehr fest superbequem.


----------



## thomasx (18. Juli 2004)

@Lupi
ich habe aber nicht bestellt, würde als Freizeit und Hobbyfahrer für eine Hose soviel Geld nicht ausgeben. Da warte ich bis ich ein Schnäppchen machen kann, und das ist bei Assos kaum möglich. Habe mir eine Decsente Elast Bibshort gegönnt, die hat auch ein mehrschichtiges festes Sitzpolster, vom Feinsten. Habe dafür nur 40,00  bezahlt, war von 120  runtergesetzt. Habe da wirklich einen Top Kauf gemacht. Die Hose hat keine Bahnen mehr nur eine Flachnaht zwischen den Beinen, die Hose sitzt wie eine zweite Haut. Die ist bei Stadler immer noch laut Internetshop im Angebot.


----------



## sulibats (18. Juli 2004)

@thomasx: Meinst du diese Hose von Descente bei Zweirad-Stadler? Steht leider nicht dabei, um welches Modell es sich handelt.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## thomasx (18. Juli 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> @thomasx: Meinst du diese Hose von Descente bei Zweirad-Stadler? Steht leider nicht dabei, um welches Modell es sich handelt.
> 
> Mfg|Sulibats


genau diese Hose habe ich bestellt. Hat aber zwei Wochen gedauert bis ich sie endlich hatte. Auch war sie nur in Anthrazit in meiner Gr. verfügbar, aber egal.
Genaue Bezeichnung laut Lieferschein: Descente Elast Bibshort.
Bei www.descente.ch , kann man sich genauer über das Modell informieren.


----------



## Klaus46 (18. Juli 2004)

@ Sulibat:  Ich hatte mit der TFI 13 Gottseidank noch keinen Abwurf !!


----------



## Lupi (18. Juli 2004)

thomasx schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupi
> ich habe aber nicht bestellt, würde als Freizeit und Hobbyfahrer für eine Hose soviel Geld nicht ausgeben. Da warte ich bis ich ein Schnäppchen machen kann, und das ist bei Assos kaum möglich. Habe mir eine Decsente Elast Bibshort gegönnt, die hat auch ein mehrschichtiges festes Sitzpolster, vom Feinsten. Habe dafür nur 40,00  bezahlt, war von 120  runtergesetzt. Habe da wirklich einen Top Kauf gemacht. Die Hose hat keine Bahnen mehr nur eine Flachnaht zwischen den Beinen, die Hose sitzt wie eine zweite Haut. Die ist bei Stadler immer noch laut Internetshop im Angebot.




Ist ja normalerweise auch wahnsinn der Preis , aber ich wollte mir mal was gönnen.
Und mein Popo hat sich bisher nicht beschwert


----------



## thomasx (18. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja normalerweise auch wahnsinn der Preis , aber ich wollte mir mal was gönnen.
> Und mein Popo hat sich bisher nicht beschwert



ich muß zugeben, ich habe auch lange überlegt. 
Meine Frau hätte jahrelang nicht mehr mit mir gesprochen


----------



## sulibats (18. Juli 2004)

@thomasx: Hm, die Descente wäre in meiner Größe auch nur noch in Anthrazit verfügbar, aber wäre ja sicher trotzdem noch dezent.

@Klaus46: Macht der Stoff denn einen robusten Eindruck? Die Mille würde mich ja schon reizen, nur wenn ich die Zerlege fang ich auch an zu


----------



## Klaus46 (18. Juli 2004)

@ sulibats: Ja, absolut, dicht gewebt und glatt, scheint schon strapazierbar zu sein. Schau dir doch die Hose mal bei einem Händler an, auch eine Anprobe vor Kauf scheint nicht unangemessen !!


----------



## Airborne (18. Juli 2004)

ich hab auch schon länger mit ner Assos geliebäugelt und jetzt eine geordert. So groß ist der Preisunterschied wirklich nicht, und wenn's dann noch was besser is lohnt sich das sicher.

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (18. Juli 2004)

@Klaus46: Danke für die Info bzgl. dem Stoff. Und bzgl. dem anprobieren/anschauen: Ich will die Hose übers Internet bestellen (weil es einfach deutlich günstiger ist) und da ich das jetzt schon weiss, gehe ich ungern zum Händler, schaue mir da die Sachen an und kaufe aber nix.

Wenn ich meine Sachens übers Internet beziehe, weil ich den günstigeren Preis will, muss ich eben auch mit den Nachteilen leben. Wg. der Größe hatte ich aber noch nie Probleme, zumal die Sachen eh etwas enger geschnitten sein sollen.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## dubbel (5. August 2004)

der hohe preis von assos wird ja - wenn ich dem hersteller folge - durch den hochwertigen einsatz und diese kompressionswirkung des stoffes gerechtfertigt. 

wenn man auf diesen kompressionsschnickschnack verzichten will (is imho eh unsinn), dann kann man nur profitieren: 

von HIND gibt es eine sogenannte Valtellina Short - der Einsatz stammt von assos, der stoff ist um ein vielfaches besser (drylete is eben doch das ultimative), der schnitt ist sagenhaft (und vor allem keine naht da, wo man sitzt), flachnähte: perfekt. 
und kostet 70,- weniger. 

(nein, die zahlen mir nix, und ich bin auch nicht verschwägert...)


----------



## McBike (6. August 2004)

irgendwie ist der thread wohl wieder aufgewacht.

Ich fahre seit Jahren mit Billighosen, (aldi, ..) oder Gore. Ich würde aber nie im Leben auf die Idee kommen für ne "normale" Radhose mit Einsatz 170 Euronen auszugeben 

Die Hind hosen von dubbel gibt es übrigend bei ebay recht günstig (hab die so um 20 EUR schon gesehen) womit das nur 150 Euronen Ersparniss sind.

Ich für meinen Teil verprasse die lieber oder gebe die sinnvoll aus.


----------



## Apogatte (6. August 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> von HIND gibt es eine sogenannte Valtellina Short - der Einsatz stammt von assos, der stoff ist um ein vielfaches besser (drylete is eben doch das ultimative), der schnitt ist sagenhaft (und vor allem keine naht da, wo man sitzt), flachnähte: perfekt.
> und kostet 70,- weniger.



Und wo gäb´s das Höschen so?


----------



## dubbel (6. August 2004)

McBike schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hind hosen von dubbel gibt es übrigend bei ebay recht günstig (hab die so um 20 EUR schon gesehen) womit das nur 150 Euronen Ersparniss sind.


irgendeine von hind oder genau die valtellina? 






			
				Apogatte schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo gäb´s das Höschen so?


http://www.hind.com/international.html
vertrieb: 
Sportnic GmbH
Am Sender 7
D-66346 Puettlingen
Germany
TEL: 9011-49-6806920877
FAX: 9011-49-6806920878


----------



## sulibats (6. August 2004)

Welches Polster das genau ist, steht aber auch nirgendwo, sprich das wird eher mal nicht dass von der FI.13 oder FI.Mille sein, sondern von der FI. Uno (wenn es denn überhaupt eines von Assos ist, hab ich nämlich mal nix drüber gelesen bei Hind). Das ist zwar sicher auch nicht schlecht, nur die Uno bekommste als Trägerhose bei Ebay auch für <90 und so groß ist die Differenz zur Hind dann auch nicht mehr.

Aber die Preise für Hind bei Ebay sind wirklich Spitze und wenn die Qualität wie Dubbel sagte, auch noch stimmt  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## dubbel (6. August 2004)

wie gesagt: nur die Valtellina. 
alle anderen hind-hosen - auch die bei ebay im moment - haben einen anderen einsatz.


----------



## Fetz (11. August 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt: nur die Valtellina.


Soll das diese hier sein? http://www.hind.com/product_display.php?product_id=32583&major_id=2


----------



## LTD1 (15. November 2005)

Hallo auch,

die Assos Fi 13 ist einfach spitze, dennoch sollte auch erwähnt werden, daß es gewisse Voraussetzungen dafür gibt, damit sie spitze bleibt.

1. bei einer 185  Radhose sollte die Wahl des Sattels stets genau bedacht 
    werden, da diese sonst aufscheuern könnte. Als Beispiel hierfür wäre wohl 
    der Selle Iatlia SLR oder SLR Carbon zu empfehlen. da beide ohne jegliche 
    Stickereien sind.

2. Eine Satteltasche dürfte aus o.g. Grund auch tabu sein.

3. Das richtige Waschmittel - ich verwende den Assos Cleanser, der zwar mit  
    ca. 11 Euronen nicht der günstigste ist, dafür aber die Fasern strahlen    
    lässt.

4. Dann wäre da noch die Gesäßcreme - auch hier kann ich die Assos nur 
    empfehlen, da diese eine leicht kühlende Wirkung hat und nicht so intensiv
    wie beispielsweise die Sixtus "riecht" (oder auch stinkt). Bei der Creme gibt 
    es bei der Anwendung auch einiges zu beachten. So soll man lt. Assos die 
    Creme nach jedem Waschen auf das nasse Polster auftragen und vor jede,
    Ride auf die Haut.

Ich habe meine Fi 13 stets nach den o.g. Punkten gepflegt und bis dato sehr
viel Freude mit der Hose gehabt. Ich habe die Hose im Juni 2005 gekauft und damit ca. 8000 km zurückgelegt (auf dem RR !).

have a good ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (16. November 2005)

Is Euch langweilig, oder warum werden grade so viele Threads exhumiert? 



			
				LTD1 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Das richtige Waschmittel - ich verwende den Assos Cleanser, der zwar mit ca. 11 Euronen nicht der günstigste ist, dafür aber die Fasern strahlen lässt.


Hast ja Recht, dass eine gute Hose auch etwas rücksichtsvolle Pflege verdient, aber so ein spezielles Waschmittel halte ich doch für leicht übertrieben. Wasche meine mit irgendeinem Handwaschmittel vom Discounter für 79 cent -- die Fasern "strahlen" dann zwar nicht, is mir aber auch lieber so (und über Strahlenschäden könnten wir jetzt wieder auf Potenzprobleme kommen).

Ebenso die Creme -- also mir war, als stünde in der Anleitung, dass bei den neueren Polstern ein Auftragen von Creme darauf nicht mehr nötig sei. Und wer Sixtus nimmt und sich dann über den Geruch beklagt, ist selber schuld.

Was mich gerade noch interessieren würde: Ist der Slogan "Have a good ride" nicht Biker-Slang, oder riden Rennradler auch...?


----------

